
The Internet of Stupid Things (2015) - tacon
http://blog.apnic.net/2015/04/30/the-internet-of-stupid-things/
======
valine
I always get excited when I start reading about IPv6. I was excited last year
too. And the year before that. I guess I'll just keep waiting.

~~~
InclinedPlane
I'll always remember watching some talk about IPv6 details and how it was
literally exactly the same as IPv4 except with a longer address. That still
cracks me up. If that were true IPv6 would be everywhere by now, but it is oh
so very not true.

~~~
kyledrake
It's not everywhere because users don't realize they have it yet (the "goes in
a cupboard" problem this article discusses). Login to your wireless router
right now and set it up. It was, literally, one button on a DLink wireless
router I used. Chances are your ISP supports it and it's ready to go for you
right now.

You don't have to (everything works by default with IPv4 right now), but why
not? It's fun and you'll learn how it works, and it doesn't break
compatibility with IPv4 access.

If wireless routers enabled IPv6 by default, you would be using IPv6 and not
even realize it. It's amazing how seamless it is. I actually had trouble
figuring out if it was even working.

------
apnicdg
Re IPv6: It was over-promoted far too early, but the fact is that its time has
finally come.

You can't argue with 10% of Google users:
[http://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html](http://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html)

Or with APNIC's measure of 30% for the USA:
[http://stats.labs.apnic.net/ipv6/US](http://stats.labs.apnic.net/ipv6/US)

